# Handy volume calculator for your enclosures



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Found a good one.

Enclosure Volume Calculator (EVC)


----------



## Good (Dec 14, 2008)

That is good, I did my calculations and double-checked them with this program, and I was right on! The program would've been easier!:thumbsup:


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Great site. I usually use the one on BCAE1.com but this one seems more convenient


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

King Nothing said:


> Great site. I usually use the one on BCAE1.com but this one seems more convenient


Me too, and I like this one way better. The bracing and port volume calcs are great!


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link very helpful!


----------



## Darius2010 (Jan 12, 2009)

This is very helpful, thanks!

Darius2010

..


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Valuable link. Thank you.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

This thing is nice and very simple to get what you need.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

That's a great link. Thanks!


----------

